# Pregnant Mom...need help with transport from West Monroe La to Atlanta



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread that has a list of people that might be able to volunteer to do a transport
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=70674


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, I'm involved in the formation of a new rescue group in North Texas that isn't accepting dogs just yet. Our info email got a message about a very pregnant dog rescued from a shelter in Winnsboro LA. Would this possibly be the same dog? If so I'm glad she's been rescued.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Carol for the link....what a wonderful idea. I sure do have a lot of reading and catching up to do on the forum.

*Charlotte*
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Hi, I'm involved in the formation of a new rescue group in North Texas that isn't accepting dogs just yet. Our info email got a message about a very pregnant dog rescued from a shelter in Winnsboro LA. Would this possibly be the same dog? If so I'm glad she's been rescued.


I don't know if this is the same mom. Will ask Martha and let you know.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping

MotherHen

Did you contact Greg(sundevil)?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen*

Can you email me about this pregnant mom and where she is and what rescue she is going to and I will send to a few people in Alabama, Louisiana.

[email protected]


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm in ATL, and can help. Can't go the entire way, but would certainly be happy to assist w/final leg to ATL, and deliver her to Lexie. PM w/my contact info is on the way.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Looni2ns said:


> I'm in ATL, and can help. Can't go the entire way, but would certainly be happy to assist w/final leg to ATL, and deliver her to Lexie. PM w/my contact info is on the way.


Thanks Looni2ns....I will let you know more as soon as Martha from J&L gives me a call this morning.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, can't send PM since I don't have enough posts. So, give me a call. I'm available after 6p today, or all weekend to assist with transport into ATL, and delivery to Lexie. Say B'ham to ATL? Have crate, etc.

Seven seven O, three 29, 7 five three two is my call #. Office is 4 O four, five 7 two, two oh nine six.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Looni*

Looni

I emld. your post to Charlotte.

If you want to email me your phone # I will email Charlotte (MotherHen)

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

I am posting this for Charlotte (Motherhen) she's at work and can't post on here:

Karen, thanks for cross posting this out....just heard from Martha....Lexie can't take the mommy dog*...the Houston GRR will now be taking her.* 
Can you please post this out to the Golden Retriever forum for me....I'm at work and this work computer will not let me get on there.
*
Thanks everyone...the mommy dog will now have a safe place to have her puppies and will we taken care of....* 
Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Great news! She'll be safe, and it's a shorter trip to Houston for a pregnant lady.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you!!*

*Thank you for being so willing to help, Looni2ns,
and Thank You to Houston Golden Ret. Rescue, for taking this pregnant Golden Retriever in!!!!*


----------

